# ATT letter



## ChrisCon89 (Feb 23, 2017)

so i'm a broke college student , I've taken the NR a few week ago. since then I just been trying to find a job and bounce back from my financial problems. 
when I went  to go check if i pass or failed the NR and I got a notice on my profile that said ATT letter . I called the NREMT hotline and ask them about the ATT letter. They told me that I owed them money from a past attempt at the NR. 
I was wondering if this happened to anyone else and if so did they pass after they paid the NR back , has anyone been in this position before, 
would I still be National certified if i do oh them money ?


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 23, 2017)

You should call them back asking for clarification.


----------



## ChrisCon89 (Feb 23, 2017)

STXmedic said:


> You should call them back asking for clarification.


when I contacted them the first thing I asked was "am I nationally Certified " the person on the phone told me I was not .
So I could pay the NREMT $70 that I don't have and go without gas in my car for a while ,just for proof that i'm not .
or i could wait til i get my **** together and start to pay back all of the bills i'm behind on.
Either or I'm just curious if anyone has been in this position before...


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 24, 2017)

per the NREMT website:






*Step 4: Pay the Application (Exam) Fee*

It is recommended that you pay your application fee at the time you complete your online application. However, if you choose, you may pay at a later date.
*An Authorization to Test (ATT) Letter allowing you to schedule your exam will not be issued until payment has been received and all other verifications are complete.*





*Step 5: Verify You Have Been Approved To Test*

When all areas of the application process are completed and have been verified, you will see the following link: ‘Print ATT Letter’. *When all areas of the application process are completed and have been verified, you will see the following link: ‘Print ATT Letter’.*
To check on your approval status:

Login to your account.
Click on ‘Candidate Services’.
Click on ‘Application Status’.
If you see ‘Submitted’ next to ‘Course Completion Verification’, this means the NREMT has submitted your information to the program you indicated, and is waiting for authorization from the program director indicating that you have completed the course.





*Step 6: Print Your ATT Letter*

If you see the link ‘Print ATT Letter’, click on the link and print your letter.
*Once an ATT is issued, it is valid for 90 days. Once the ATT expires the candidate will need to submit a new application and pay another fee to schedule an exam. Extensions are not granted for expired ATTs.*

*https://www.nremt.org/rwd/public/document/cognitive-schedule

so it seems like like you can't take the test without paying, because you need the ATT letter to take the test.  So my hunch is you didn't actually pass all the tests to be certified.

To answer your question, I think you should "wait til i get my **** together and start to pay back all of the bills i'm behind on" or borrow the $70 from mom and dad so you can take the exam so you can see pass.*


----------

